# Problème WiFi hôtel MacBook Pro



## Jiberish (26 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je rencontre un problème de connexion WiFi avec mon MacBook Pro Retina 13 sous El Captain.
Je suis actuellement à l'hôtel. La connexion internet se fait depuis un routeur WiFi, qui redirige vers une page sous Safari où il faut saisir un identifiant et un MDP pour se connecter.
Alors que tout marchait parfaitement ces derniers jours, depuis ce soir impossible de m'y connecter.
L'icône WiFi clignote barre par barre sans s'arrêter alors que la connexion est bien cochée lorsque je clique sur l'icône. En ouvrant Safari, cela m'indique que je ne suis pas connecté à internet.
J'arrive à me connecter à cette même connection sur mon iPhone et mon iPad, et j'arrive très bien à me connecter à d'autres connexions WiFi depuis mon MacBook.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça ne marche pas, vous pouvez m'aider ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Geekfou (26 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir,
Si votre hôtel dispose d’une Bbox, allez dans Préférences Systèmes/Réseau/Avancé.../TCP/IP est désactivé IPv6


----------

